# 1898 Seaman's Hat



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

This is my version of this hat. Knit from 1 ball of Lion Brand Wool-ease. I wanted to get one of these made as my son is coming to visit next month and if he likes this pattern, then I will make more of them.

The color is called SeaFoam and is more green than the photo shows. This is a very interesting pattern and I can see doing some changes for future hats as well. I think it would be really nice if the sideways band was knitted in a textured loopy type yarn so it would almost look like a fur band around the ears. Or it could be done with the center slipped stitches in a contrasting color... oh the possibilities.

http://cas.seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice work,I'm sure he'll love it...


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Well done


----------



## sandraanny (Oct 29, 2012)

hiya, i am on my fourth seaman's... funny, telepathy -- my current is red with a ladder-style contrast in the band part. must beat my own drum... yummy... s.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Very nice job!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

sandraanny said:


> hiya, i am on my fourth seaman's... funny, telepathy -- my current is red with a ladder-style contrast in the band part. must beat my own drum... yummy... s.


You sound like me, they are easy to do once you start them. Plus when they have wore them they say how it keeps their ears warm . They like them better then other knitted hats.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice! I made 8 of them for Christmas, but I didn't think of the variations. I really like the idea of making the band in a "furry" yarn - I think that would be great. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Nice job.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautifully knitted. I will have to try one of these hats. It looks so warm.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

That looks GREAT! Does it cover the ears?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> That looks GREAT! Does it cover the ears?


yes, it really does cover the ears nicely and it will be very warm.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Lovely hat. :thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very awesome hat,beautiful work.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Wonderful hat. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

chickkie said:


> yes, it really does cover the ears nicely and it will be very warm.


Thanks for supplying the link.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Wonderful! Your knitting is always so excellent! I'm in the process of knitting one for my niece's fiancé - they live in New Hampshire so I'm hoping will keep his head and ears nice and warm!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I put a couple of extra rows after the 5" mark and it is too much for my head. So follow the pattern exactly as written unless you know the person you are making it for has a long head! LOL


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely hat! I'm on my second one.. :thumbup:


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Fabulous design.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

I've printed it off because I really like it and I can't seem to get the idea of bookmarking. Not terribly techno savvy, am I.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'd wear it , looks great!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Such neat work! These are fine hats.


----------



## ozziedee (May 11, 2011)

Hi Chickie
That is a very interesting and warm hat pattern. Lovely work as well.
Happy knitting
ozziedee


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wonderful hat &#128158;


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## shenklaw (Jan 13, 2012)

He will like it ! Nice job!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

A beautifully knit hat. Looks great.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It came out beautiful..your knitting is superb!


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice. I like it in a light colour.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

looks nice and warm


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Love it and thanks for the link


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

jumbleburt said:


> Very nice! I made 8 of them for Christmas, but I didn't think of the variations. I really like the idea of making the band in a "furry" yarn - I think that would be great. Thanks for the idea!


great idea, I will try it


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This looks so warm, especially the ear piece.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

I love this pattern, DH loves how it hugs his ears


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Anxious to try soon. Also Chickkies' slippers!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm thinking of a young lad and his Dad who have a paper route. Got to make them each one. Yours is so nice, so inspiring!! Thanks for the link.

A few years back, a friend of mine was recognized for the 5000 hats she crochetted for the seamens mission. Hers were a different pattern, but also nice and warm, and much loved by the men who wore them.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

My next project!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This hat is wonderful, Chikkie. I love it.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

I love this hat and know my hubby would like it. It's next on my list.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice I can see the possibilities too


----------



## hjd (Dec 7, 2013)

Really neatly knitted. Anyone would be proud to own it.Thanks for sharing and I think I will try one for my hubby.


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

I love the 1898 Seaman's hat & I have been making some for donating to our local City Mission because it's such a warm hat. I use larger or smaller needles to change the sizes. It takes me longer to make one of these than a ribbed stocking hat, but I think the extra warmth makes it worthwhile.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Or use fingering weight yarn and size 3 needles for a baby one.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful and warm hat !


----------



## carmelrachels (Nov 16, 2014)

I love this hat. I printed it out to add to my pattern collections. It looks just like the type of hat my son would wear. However he likes wearing the one he bought with braids hanging from the sides.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I went to the thrift store yesterday to see if there was anything I could make the double part with that would make it more interesting. Didn't find what I was looking for so I will wait till I get home to do some with different yarns as I have just about every yarn imaginable there. I have one on the needles again now, adding a couple of extra rows to make it a bit bigger.. I started with provisional cast on and then did a 3 needle bindoff, as the bindoff ends up being inside the kniting anyway.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm making one now, using Wisdom Yarn's Poems in Fluorescent color. Kind of greeny, purply. Interesting and easy to do, once you get going.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely knitting - fantastically even tension.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm making it for my DH. Next project.


----------



## Ammie2boys (Sep 2, 2013)

I have one started but have been procrastinating working on it---but now after reading this I will go now and get busy on it. Wish me luck...


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

THANK YOU....I just downloaded the pattern...I really like this pattern and am excited to give it a try.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Very nice hat & great knitting job!

Also a great idea about the "furry" yarn at the band. I have some long-drop, heavy, limp faux fur in deep burgundy or purple that would be great.... hmmmm.... maybe for the top 'cause the eyelashes might tickle!

I know the yarn sounds odd, but it is heavy & slinky for a fake fur. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

some of these changes will make the hat more for a woman - great ideas!


----------



## IslandNana (Nov 6, 2014)

looks so warm and cozy. thanks for supplying the pattern!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice work with a very practical pattern.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely hat...nice colors and knitting!
:thumbup:


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

I love this hat and a while ago I printed it down but I was confused with the beginning of the directions so I put it down. Did you have any trouble figuring out the very beginning? I want to make some of them very much. 
Thank you for any advise and for sharing.

sandyj1942


----------



## Ammie2boys (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes, Sandy, I had trouble figuring it out, but then I found a video of a woman knitting one and it really helped me get started. Go to Google and type in "1898 knit hat video" and it should come up on U Tube...good luck. And if you can't find it PM me and I will work on getting it to you.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nicely done!


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

Still in my queue inching to the starting line!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I didn't have any trouble starting this hat, but I didn't keep the slipped stitches tight enough when I first started. I think they would make good headbands - just the double part and do an i-cord cast off when you join the two pieces together.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you so much Ammie for your quick response. I am in the middle of knitting a baby sweater and hat and as soon as I am done with that, I will go to U Tube and check it out. I have a family that lives in Yellowknife, Ca and it gets extremely cold there and I think this hat would be just perfect for them.
Thank you again.

sandyj1942


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you so much Ammie for your quick response. I am in the middle of knitting a baby sweater and hat and as soon as I am done with that, I will go to U Tube and check it out. I have a family that lives in Yellowknife, Ca and it gets extremely cold there and I think this hat would be just perfect for them.
Thank you again.

sandyj1942


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

sorry for the double.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Lovely job! Every time I see one on this forum I want do it! I think I'll be printing the parttern this weekend!


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Katie, I am from Maine and now live in Florida. I lived in Westbrook and we raised our family there. I lost my husband over 20 years ago and about 5 years ago I came to live in Lady Lake, Fl. I have a Sister that has lived here for 15 years. As I got older the winter and snow and ice got to be a problem so I made the move. I miss my sweet grandchildren very much. I come home once a year, usually in August to see them and all my wonderful friends.
What part of Maine do you live in?
Nice chatting with you.
sandyj1942


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow.....love this hat! What a great pattern. My hubby will love it. It's very cold here and he'll love the way this hat covers his ears. I'm also planning on making one for me with the " fur " band. Thanks for sharing&#128516;


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I love the looks of the hat but I'm afraid to start it because of the problems others have had. Is there a modified pattern of it that has the corrections in it so when I start I can just go on without ripping and re starting?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hi Just make one following the pattern; then throw that one half done away---PS After you get what is going on Start a nicer one. Just have fun--watch the viedo it is constructed different than any other hat.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice job on your hat and the color is appealing...

For those that found the beginning of instructions confusing, it was my experience as well... so for that reason I rewrote the pattern to my understanding which made following much easier for me. I posted them earlier in a post and I'm providing the link with hopes that it might help those in need of it.

Another thing I found after making the first one was that the ear muff wasn't wide enough and didn't cover the ear sufficiently for my Hubby, so I did some adjustments there along with increasing the size for a circumference larger then 19"... A suggestion I could make would be if you have the head your making it for readily availble to measure do so in the sections of the hat for a custom fit. It's what I did and it made all the difference for what I was looking for.

Hope this link works for the pattern rewrite if not it was called 1898 seamanship hat question for newbie (Dec. 31, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-309005-1.html


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

burgher said:


> I love the looks of the hat but I'm afraid to start it because of the problems others have had. Is there a modified pattern of it that has the corrections in it so when I start I can just go on without ripping and re starting?


I didn't have any problem with this hat, other than the fact I didn't pull the slipped stitches tight enough. It seems pretty straight forward and I didn't see that it needed corrections. I'm just about finished a second one, with no problems.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks chickkie! I liked this one so much, that I frogged my almost-finished hat to remake this one.

And as you said, the possibilities are endless...

I used #5 needles and a light worsted to make it child-sized. 2x2 ribbing on the top. It should be nice and warm for this Canadian winter!


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi Sandyj! Presently in South Portland, raised in Yarmouth. Sadly Yarmouth isn't what it used to be. My girls are 17 & 15, a graduating senior this year and another in two years. My mother-in-law winters in Bradenton is this anywhere near you? Florida is a big state! I enjoy knitting for my girls - wHen they were younger I made matching sweaters for them and a special doll each had. I think I was more excited than they were! Trying a pair of boot cuffs found here for the eldest. In a pretty royal blue. I'll try to post a photo when they are finished. Nice to chat with another Mainer!!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

On my "to do" list for next winter gifts. Fun fur in the band for women.


----------



## weltonsfancy (Jan 2, 2015)

Barbaradey said:


> Wow.....love this hat! What a great pattern. My hubby will love it. It's very cold here and he'll love the way this hat covers his ears. I'm also planning on making one for me with the " fur " band. Thanks for sharing😄


I thought it would be cute with fur also. Would this be the type of yarn used? http://cache.lionbrand.com/yarns/funFur.htm
Would you use it with another strand of yarn? New at knitting this type of yarn.


----------



## Wistew (Jan 1, 2014)

Love this hat. It is so warm. I made one for my Dad and husband. Great when shoveling snow during the Polar Vortex!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I made another one, made one extra garter stitch row between the ear flaps both front and back. My hiusband won't wear it - does not like the colors and he laughed when I put it on, said it looked like a football helmet. It is lime green and navy.


----------



## Wistew (Jan 1, 2014)

That's so funny! That's what my Husband said! But it keeps his head warm! He only wears it if it's really cold out..


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

thx you remminded me !!! i wanted to make one cuz i live on the windiest spot in canada ( slight exageration) lol i hate wind in my ears ---yours is great for a guy , even in navy ort black would be great also.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

barbbfly said:


> thx you remminded me !!! i wanted to make one cuz i live on the windiest spot in canada ( slight exageration) lol i hate wind in my ears ---yours is great for a guy , even in navy ort black would be great also.


Isn't the corner of Portage and Main noted to be the windiest spot in Canada?


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Isn't the corner of Portage and Main noted to be the windiest spot in Canada?


so they say ! haha -it seems in wpg you can walk against the wind one way to the store and coming back it is still against you , lol


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Just finished my 1898 hat, so I want to throw it in the ring too. I was down to the final 7 stitches and started with the needle to bring it all together when I noticed a dropped stitch. As I tried to fix it, my needles fell and and, well you can guess the rest. I did the best I could to fix the top, hopefully it won't be too bad.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Pretty color! I'm working on one with a 49er's logo. We'll see.


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

It looks very nice. I finally braved it and started my hat this afternoon. I have the first ear made and I am quite pleased. I knit a little loose so it may come out a little big but then I will know how to make adjustments for the next one. It has taken me weeks to "dare" and try it at all so I am pleased with myself at this point.
I hope mine comes out as nice as yours.
Thank you for sharing.
sandy1942


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

it will be lovely. I am just starting another one too.


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Chickkie"

I am pleased to far. Neeed to get back with it this afternoon. I took the "leap" and started it and i am so glad.
I wish I was as fast as you are. Maybe some day.
Thank you for your word of encouragement.

sandyj1942


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Keep up the good work Sandy. For some reason this hat is addictive.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

beaz said:


> Keep up the good work Sandy. For some reason this hat is addictive.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I have made three of these hats so far. I will post them soon. They are all off to their new homes. One young lad was walking around in church after the service, the better to show it off. All of the recipients are children. One size seems to fit most, heads, that is.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Your blue hat is lovely, beaz! You'll not want to stop at one. I see more of these in your future.

The temperatures in Manitoba are certainly cold enough now to warrant a warm hat such as this.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

KJKnitCro said:


> Your blue hat is lovely, beaz! You'll not want to stop at one. I see more of these in your future.
> 
> The temperatures in Manitoba are certainly cold enough now to warrant a warm hat such as this.


Thank you. I plan on making one for my daughter's boyfriend who works in construction.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

nice ! -i can't wait to make 1 !!well done


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Well, I must say I do understand about Manitoba temperatures, but I do also believe that you can wear this hat at least.... maybe.... twice a year here in CA.

Once for sure, anyway.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> Well, I must say I do understand about Manitoba temperatures, but I do also believe that you can wear this hat at least.... maybe.... twice a year here in CA.
> 
> Once for sure, anyway.


That surprises me! In my imagination, CA is warm in Winter. The one time that my husband and I travelled from Manitoba on Christmas day to LA, we left Winnipeg at -25F and arrived LA at 75F. That is 100 degrees difference! We were mighty comfortable in shirt sleeves even in the evenings. Just a light cover in the evening, IF the temperature dropped below 70F.

AAAAAWWWWW! The memories!! But I've been wrong about things before, and don't mind being corrected and better informed. LOL


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

You ladies will enjoy this tid bit. I moved from Maine to Florida four years ago to get away from the cold and harsh winters, well, I do love the weather here but, I like my apartment a little cool at night to sleep. My bed is a 
little cold for me so I have invested in flannel sheets and I am so much happier. Who would imagine flannel sheets in Florida   Whatever makes me happy, right?


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Well, I started another hat but it keeps letting me that it doesn't want to be knit. I have started over so many times for various reasons and today got through the first ear flap but the KFB increases were so loose that I ripped it out again. I changed yarn this time to I Love this Yarn from Red Heart Super Saver last time and there is a definite difference in the texture. I tried going from a size 7 needle that looked too tight to a size 8 that looked too loose and back to the 7. What increase method have you all found to be the best? Thanks, can't believe I knit one but cannot manage another.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> That surprises me! In my imagination, CA is warm in Winter. The one time that my husband and I travelled from Manitoba on Christmas day to LA, we left Winnipeg at -25F and arrived LA at 75F. That is 100 degrees difference! We were mighty comfortable in shirt sleeves even in the evenings. Just a light cover in the evening, IF the temperature dropped below 70F.
> 
> AAAAAWWWWW! The memories!! But I've been wrong about things before, and don't mind being corrected and better informed. LOL


Yes, well, LA is... another state!!! It is totally different up here in the north. Various Governors have spoken about how difficult it is to govern this state because of big differences between northern and southern CA.


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

Beaz: I usually knit loose and didn't know what size needle to use either so I decided to go with the seven and I am quite happy with the outcome. I just finished my hat tonight and I am so pleased with it. I can't wait to make another one. I don't know how to put a picture on here though. My knowledge of the computer is very limited. 
Enjoy your hats!!!!!

sandyj1942


----------



## LEONA (Feb 10, 2011)

I just made this hat for my son-in-law, and would like to also do one for my 4 years old grandson. 
Would anyone be able to help me with the directions for a toddlers 1898 Seaman's hat.
Thanks.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Someone here made a toddler hat:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-313952-1.html


----------



## LEONA (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Hopefully I can understand the changes in the directions.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

beaz said:


> Well, I started another hat but it keeps letting me that it doesn't want to be knit. I have started over so many times for various reasons and today got through the first ear flap but the KFB increases were so loose that I ripped it out again. I changed yarn this time to I Love this Yarn from Red Heart Super Saver last time and there is a definite difference in the texture. I tried going from a size 7 needle that looked too tight to a size 8 that looked too loose and back to the 7. What increase method have you all found to be the best? Thanks, can't believe I knit one but cannot manage another.


I just ended up using the pattern increase -- kfb -- after some experimenting, of course.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I made mine exactly as pattern for the increases, but my pickup row was a little different than the pattern instructions


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I made mine exactly as pattern for the increases, but my pickup row was a little different than the pattern instructions


ANDANDAND AND what was it? I ask, dying of curiosity!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I made mine exactly as pattern for the increases, but my pickup row was a little different than the pattern instructions


this hat was exactly as pattern, it was this one that I did the pick up stitches differently... Sorry
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-316940-1.html


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

chickkie said:


> this hat was exactly as pattern, it was this one that I did the pick up stitches differently... Sorry
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-316940-1.html


oh, rats! except the crochet idea sounds interesting.


----------



## Lemmy (Nov 20, 2015)

I would like to make the hat with the icord a different color like you suggest, could you please tell me how to do it. Thanks


----------

